# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Τηλέφωνα & GPS > [Κινητό Τηλέφωνο] Samsung Galaxy Core i8262 Dual ΦΟΡΤΙΣΗ

## jimison

Καλημέρα . έχω πρόβλημα με τη φόρτιση στο *Samsung Galaxy Core i8262 Dual.*
Δε φορτίζει από φορτιστή αυτοκινήτου, έχω δοκιμάσει με 2 διαφορετικούς! Φορτίζει μόνο από τον δικό του  φορτιστή πρίζας  ή έναν άλλο άλλης εταιρίας........

----------


## leosedf

Δεν είναι γνήσιος ο φορτιστής αυτοκινήτου υποθέτω.
Δοκίμασες με γνήσιο αυτοκινήτου?

----------


## jimison

Δεν έχω δοκιμάσει με γνήσιο αλλά με αυτόν που έχω, έχω δοκιμάσει και φορτίζω άλλα 4 διαφορετικά κινητά εκ των οποίων και ένα samsung galaxy παλαιότερο μοντέλο.

----------


## leosedf

Πολλά καινούρια τηλέφωνα αναγνωρίζουν αν μπήκε ο σωστός φορτιστής η όχι οπότε στην περίπτωση σου πιθανότατα να είναι αυτό.
Πιο πολύ σε συμφέρει να πάρεις ένα γνήσιο παρά να παιδευτείς με κυκλώματα κλπ.

Λογικά θα πεταχτεί και ο windmill82 που γνωρίζει καλύτερα τα συγκεκριμένα τηλέφωνα και θα μας πει.

----------


## kostas stathopoulos

Είχε ένας φίλος μου το galaxy core (όχι το dual sim) και είχε το ίδιος πρόβλημα. Ότι φορτιστή αυτοκινήτου έβαζε δεν φόρτιζε ενώ άλλα κινητά φόρτιζαν κανονικά. Τελικά αγόρασε τον αυθεντικό και όλα μια χαρά. Πόσα miliampere δίνει ο φορτιστής αυτοκινήτου που έχεις και πόσα ο φορτιστής που βάζεις στο ρεύμα?

----------


## manolo

Φίλε μου κάνε αυτό που αναφέρουν οι προλαλήσαντες. Εφόσον το κινητό φορτίζει χωρίς πρόβλημα με τους άλλους φορτιστές σημαίνει ότι κυκλωματικά είναι ΟΚ και λειτουργούν όλα μια χαρά. Αγόρασε τον αυθεντικό φορτιστή αυτοκινήτου και κατά 99,9% θα είσαι ΟΚ.

----------


## qazwsx

Το συγκεκριμενο κινητο οπως και ολα τα καινουργια samsung και iphone exoun κυκλωμα που αναγνωριζει την αυθεντικοτητα του φορτιστη και του καλωδιου που το φορτιζει...
αρα υ λυση ειναι γνησιος φορτιστης

----------


## windmill82

> Πολλά καινούρια τηλέφωνα αναγνωρίζουν αν μπήκε ο σωστός φορτιστής η όχι οπότε στην περίπτωση σου πιθανότατα να είναι αυτό.
> Πιο πολύ σε συμφέρει να πάρεις ένα γνήσιο παρά να παιδευτείς με κυκλώματα κλπ.
> 
> Λογικά θα πεταχτεί και ο windmill82 που γνωρίζει καλύτερα τα συγκεκριμένα τηλέφωνα και θα μας πει.


 :Tongue2: 
πολυ σωστα τα ειπατε, γιαυτο και δεν πεταχτηκα !

----------


## jimison

1. το συγκεκριμένο κινητό το φορτίζω με 3 διαφορετικούς φορτιστές πρίζας εκ των οποίων ο ένας ειναι samsung, o δικός του. Οι άλλοι δυο είναι ανώνυμοι !
2. το έχω φορτίσει και με ανώνυμο φορτιστή αυτοκίνητου ενός φίλου. Στον δικό μου φορτιστή αυτοκινήτου συνεχίζει να μη φορτίζει και είναι σίγουρο ότι λειτουργεί αφού  άλλα κινητά φορτίζουν από αυτόν.
- απλά ψάχνω μήπως είναι θέμα κάποιας  ρύθμισης στο λειτουργικό του τηλεφώνου, αλλιώς πάω για άλλων φορτιστή συμβατό ή γνήσιο!!  :Wink:

----------


## leosedf

Απλά είχαν κύκλωμα για να ξεγελάσουν το κινητό.
Αγοράζοντας 10 φορτιστές όμως για να δεις ποιος το έχει θα έχεις δώσει ήδη παραπάνω από ένα γνήσιο.

----------


## jimison

νομίζω ότι βρήκα μια απάντηση εδώ : http://www.sammobile.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12215
ευχαριστώ!

----------


## klik

Δες εδώ: http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=75582
Η σύντομη απάντηση αν βαριέσαι να διαβάσεις, στο #9

----------

